# Drop The Bomb (Oinktoberfest)



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 19, 2007)

Band at Oinktoberfest! http://www.charliedaniels.com/tour-n.htm Scroll to Sept. 28. Don't think Woodman will be on bass on this gig. He's got a deal with the Red Dog Guy!


----------



## wittdog (Jul 20, 2007)

WoW wonder if CMT will be there....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2007)

Well my name is Johnny,,,,,,,,,,,. 

Thats awsome.  Cant wait to see them.


----------



## The Crazy Redneck (Jul 20, 2007)

I would love to be at that comp.  Would love to see him live...


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2007)

The Crazy Redneck said:
			
		

> I would love to be at that comp.  Would love to see him live...



Make the trip son.  Its only 9 hours.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 20, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> WoW wonder if CMT will be there....



wonder if i can call them and see if they would come out for the BBQ central gang of people that will be there BBQing????

hmmmmmm


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok
Who needs a helper?
I'm goin for sure!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 22, 2007)

Steve, you're welcome to join the NorthCoast BBQ team and hang for the contest.  Bruce, myself, and Woodman if he decides to show.  Bring some 'true blues" back down with you like last year.


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks Bubba,
I'll be there, true blues, Monti Cristo's!
Anything else?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 22, 2007)

Warm weather..colder than hell last year for those that were there.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 23, 2007)

This is going to be a great trip.  Counting down the days.


----------

